# New Tribal Tattoos



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Working on some new tat Designs, Here's the first completed........... 
I have a few versions of this one but this is good.
*Tribal Dragon Tat*.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool Dragon.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Woooho! Would love to see it in someone's skin!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Here's the next installment.
I've got to get myself a new scanner. I took a photo of this with my cell phone and used gimp to clean it up. This doesn't do the original justice.
*New Tribal Dragon Tat*


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are very talented. Great Tat.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Now I'm blushing. Have to let some air out of my head also.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's a new one the line work is a little rough and was thinking of not showing but the design is pretty cool so here it is.
*Butterfly Tribal Tat*


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

That 2nd dragon is pretty cool
The 3rd picture, I don't know, the idea is great but in some parts it losses the flow, maybe is just me  
Anyway, great work!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Yea, I'm studying it and going to apply to my next butterfly.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

All of them are cool, but I really love the Dragon with the blue on it. Would love to see a gargoyle...they have great angular features, just like dragons.

Awesome work!


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

*E.A.Poe*

E.A. Poe. tat. A tribute to my favorite author.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

*Another reaper.*

Dang whats with all the reapers


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

*One more reaper.*

I guess one more ain't gonna hurt.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Scary! But good art.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

E.A Poe tattoo is awesome, and the reapers, I liked more the 2nd, are pretty cool!
If you have some pictures about these tattoos but in real life (I mean, alredy tattoos, in someone's skin) I would really love to see them!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

More great work.. 

D


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

The POE drawing is really cool, love the little details like the cats face (a classic), really nice tribute


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of making a tribute to Lenore. There is so few pictures of her out there.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

You mean POE's poem ? If yes do it, I would love to see that, if your talking about something else then, sure do it I would love to see that too  lol


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

"Lenore" and "The Raven" were poems he wrote for his beloved dead wife Lenore. There was a double locket with both his picture and hers in it. She was quite stunning. He was quite heart broken.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love Poe...I have a vhs of "The fall of the house of usher" and I refuse to give it up. It has Vincent Price in it, and it's just awesome. 
Love the drawings...will make some killer tats. ?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Loved that movie Leighann I saw it on TCM just about a month ago I think.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's another one. I don't drink that often any more but last night I kinda let the dog get me. Any way I guess I sketched this out.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Poor dragon is falling apart. Good sketch Eddie.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

oooohhh..cool tattoo artworks dude!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

A dragon falling apart at the seams? LOL.. I could see it Eddie.. Nice work!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Puff hit the sauce a little hard too, it seems :winetime:

I always enjoy your ink art Eddie :cheers:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

:vs_musicuff the magic dragon lived by the sea.....:vs_music:

Now everybody will have that tune going through their heads all day! :vs_blush:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

TerryCurley said:


> :vs_musicuff the magic dragon lived by the sea.....:vs_music:
> 
> Now everybody will have that tune going through their heads all day! :vs_blush:


Oh my gosh! Now you have it stuck in my head! :vs_whistle:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

:vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Edgar Allan Poe never married a woman named Lenore. His only marriage was a secret one, in 1834, to his 13-year-old cousin Virginia Clemm (they later married publicly). "Lenore" is a poem by Edgar Allan Poe. It began as a different poem, "A Paean", and was not published as "Lenore" until 1843. The poem was Poe's way of dealing with the illness of his wife Virginia. Anyway even though Lenore was not his wife actual name the poem Lenore and the raven was a tribute to his dead wife.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Nice tribute Eddie ! Happy to see it :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> Edgar Allan Poe never married a woman named Lenore. His only marriage was a secret one, in 1834, to his 13-year-old cousin Virginia Clemm (they later married publicly). "Lenore" is a poem by Edgar Allan Poe. It began as a different poem, "A Paean", and was not published as "Lenore" until 1843. The poem was Poe's way of dealing with the illness of his wife Virginia. Anyway even though Lenore was not his wife actual name the poem Lenore and the raven was a tribute to his dead wife.


 Very interesting bit of information. I love hearing tidbits like this. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Edgar Allan Poe would have wanted this tattoo! :biggrin:


----------

